# εκτός έδρας



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Πώς θα το λέγατε αυτό; Έχω βρει κάτι out of office στην ΕΕ αλλά δεν έχει πολλά ευρήματα. Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, το ψάχνω γενικότερα, για όταν λέμε π.χ. εργασία εκτός έδρας, αποζημίωση εκτός έδρας κτλ. Εννοείται δε με ενδιαφέρει το ποδοσφαιρικό συγκείμενο :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Η αποζημίωση εκτός έδρας νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως travelling allowance ή travelling expenses. (Γιατί μού κοκκινίζει το travelling με δύο l; Έτσι δεν γράφεται;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2009)

Υπάρχει το AFO (away from office) αλλά αυτό σημαίνει περισσότερο ότι δεν είσαι στο γραφείο σου (στα ιντερνετικά). Για την αποζημίωση εκτός έδρας υπάρχει το travelling expenses. H (αρχαία) Ματζέντα μου μού προτείνει το (επίσης απαρχαιωμένο) forth ως ισοδύναμο του away για κάθε (!!) χρήση, αλλά δεν λέει σε ποιον αιώνα... 

Και στα αθλητικά πάντως, το away χρησιμοποιούν. :)

Edit: Αλεξάνδρα, πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...το away χρησιμοποιούν. :)



+1. Εξαρτάται όμως από την περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> (Γιατί μού κοκκινίζει το travelling με δύο l; Έτσι δεν γράφεται;)


Σου το κοκκινίζει γιατί έχεις επιλέξει US English (όπου τα σωστά είναι _traveled_, _traveling_). Τα _travelled_ και _travelling_ θα σου τα δείξει σωστά σε UK English.


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Και για το εργασία εκτός έδρας;


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Τι λες για το *off-site* (work, employment etc);


----------



## NatCat (May 27, 2009)

Υπάρχει και το *out of office allowance* για εργασία εκτός έδρας. 

Για τα μικροέξοδα εκτός έδρας (φαγητό, βενζίνη κλπ.) υπάρχει το *out-of-pocket expenses*. 

Άσχετο αλλά θέλω να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Είδα πρόσφατα σε λογαριασμό μεγάλου δικηγορικού γραφείου της Αμερικής το εξής καταπληκτικό: Αφού χρέωναν τα κέρατά τους σε αμοιβές (μιλάμε για χιλάδες δολάρια), στο τέλος είχε κονδύλιο out-of-pocket expenses όπου είχαν βάλει, μεταξύ άλλων, κάτι σάντουιτς και δύο εισιτήρια μετρό!


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Άσχετο αλλά θέλω να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Είδα πρόσφατα σε λογαριασμό μεγάλου δικηγορικού γραφείου της Αμερικής το εξής καταπληκτικό: Αφού χρέωναν τα κέρατά τους σε αμοιβές (μιλάμε για χιλάδες δολάρια), στο τέλος είχε κονδύλιο out-of-pocket expenses όπου είχαν βάλει, μεταξύ άλλων, κάτι σάντουιτς και δύο εισιτήρια μετρό!



Crane, Poole and Schmidt? Μάλλον γεννηθήκαμε σε λάθος χώρα. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Πάντως να 'χουμε υπόψη μας ότι εκτός έδρας δεν απασχολούνται μόνον όσοι εργάζονται σε γραφείο (=office).


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Σωστά, εξού και η απορία μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τι λες για το *off-site* ;



Νόμιζα ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το ποδοσφαιρικο συγκείμενο...


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Ένεκα που έχει και τελικό σήμερα, κομμάτια να γίνει...  Αλήθεια, έτσι το λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο;


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νόμιζα ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το ποδοσφαιρικο συγκείμενο...


Νόμιζα ότι δεν θα μπερδεύαμε το *t* με το *d*... 


Palavra said:


> Ένεκα που έχει και τελικό σήμερα, κομμάτια να γίνει...  Αλήθεια, έτσι το λέμε στο ποδόσφαιρο;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_(sport)


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Το εκτός έδρας εννοούσα, όχι το οφσάιντ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Σόρι... *away* (game). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Away_game


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Νόμιζα ότι δεν θα μπερδεύαμε το *t* με το *d*...



Δηλαδή εσύ λες φισάι*ντ* και όχι φισάι*τ*; 

Τόκανα του κλότσου το νήμα...


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2009)

Σκαλίζοντας παλιά κιτάπια, ανέσυρα έγγραφα από και προς ΕΕ (διαχειριστικές αναφορές & πίνακες προϋπολογισμού-απολογισμού διακρατικών σχεδίων που είχα παιδευτεί πολύ να συμπληρώσω), όπου αναφέρονται επισήμως τα:
_έξοδα ταξιδιού_ (εισιτήρια, διόδια και λοιπά έξοδα μετάβασης)=*travel expenses* ή *travel costs*
_έξοδα διαμονής και διατροφής_=*subsistence costs*

Δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα, αλλά θα ψάξω να βρω πώς αναφέρεται και η αποζημίωση, αν σε ενδιαφέρει...

Γενικά, για την αποζημίωση παίζει και το _allowance_ που αναφέρει η NatCat και η Αλεξάνδρα. Για διάφορα έξοδα το _out-of-pocket expenses_ που αναφέρει η NAtCat (συνήθως για μικροέξοδα, όμως, όχι για έξοδα ταξιδιού ή διαμονής/διατροφής, ανάλογα βέβαια και με τον τρόπο διαχείρισης του σχεδίου).
Όλα αυτά συνηθίζεται να φουσκώνουν όταν το χρήμα προέρχεται out-of-somebody-else's-pocket ;)


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Υπηρεσιακής Καταστάσεως των υπαλλήλων των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (παράρτημα VII, άρθρα 11 επ.):

έξοδα αποστολής (= ταξιδίου) = travel expenses

ημερήσια αποζημίωση (δηλ. έξοδα διαμονής και διατροφής) = daily subsistence allowance


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

Να σας θυμίσω ότι ψάχνουμε αποδόσεις για το _εκτός έδρας..._


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στις διατυπώσεις των Εγγλέζων σ' αυτό το κειμενάκι:

Emoluments of employees and office holders: travelling and subsistence payments - travel from home to places other than the normal place of work - detached duty


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά και στις διατυπώσεις των Εγγλέζων σ' αυτό το κειμενάκι:
> 
> Emoluments of employees and office holders: travelling and subsistence payments - travel from home to places other than the normal place of work - detached duty



Επομένως, μπορεί να παίζει και το "on temporary detachment"


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι detached duty είναι προσωρινό.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2009)

Και για να προσθέσω το εκτός θέματος (ίσως), η δουλειά εκτός γραφείου (που γίνεται με επιτόπια έρευνα π.χ) λέγεται field work.


----------



## Carolyn (May 27, 2009)

*Take a look:*

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/greek_to_...%8C%EF%82_%EE%AD%EE%B4%EF%81%EE%B1%EF%82.html


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2009)

I already had, but I was looking for something more generic, that could also render εργασία εκτός έδρας. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Carolyn (May 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> I already had, but I was looking for something more generic, that could also render εργασία εκτός έδρας. Thanks anyway!



I don't think there is one single term to cover everything that is εκτός έδρας, it would depend on the context.
As the discussion above shows, there are many ways of rendering this, all valid depending on the exact context.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Για πείτε καμιά ιδέα:
το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο συνεδριάζει _εκτός της έδρας του_.


----------



## tuna (Jun 3, 2009)

The Board of Directors meets off-site.
(είμαι κι εγώ της άποψης που ήδη ειπώθηκε, ότι δηλαδή το _εκτός έδρας_ αποδίδεται ορθότερα με το _off-site_).


----------

